# Michigan Patients - What Happens When Senate Bill 17 DOES Pass?



## GBBigZee (Feb 7, 2011)

Alright everyone, Senate Bill 17 has been proposed and if you're not familiar with what is outlined in this bill I would highly encourage you to read up on it. http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2011-2012/billintroduced/Senate/htm/2011-SIB-0017.htm

To sum it up quick, it's basically is saying that any form of organized club or bar, in which the intentions are to consume meds or provide any sort of a paid membership, will be banned. This will put a lot of patients at a disadvantage. I personally think it will pass as do many people I am associated with, for this reason (and this is only OUR opinion). The people that be want to this movement silenced somewhat. One quick and easy way for this to happen is to ban all Compassion Clubs, Bars, Organized Properties that's sole purpose is to dispense meds, etc... By doing away with these they offer a quick solution to the public. Mommy wont have to explain to little Johnny anymore what that big green leaf in that window means anymore. Things along those lines, get what Im saying?

So what are the people, who normally relied on these establishments, supposed to do when this happens? One possibility, and in no way are we saying it's the only one, is to join GreenBridgesMI.Org. We are a site that has a wealth of good information, locally and professionally. We may offer some of the same information as others, but we also may have tips and ideas that you've never heard before. We are also a private and controlled networking site, putting patients in need of meds in touch with those who can help.

As Senate Bill 17 is currently written, we are safe. We NEVER charge for any membership, and we ARE NOT an organized establishment used for dispensing or the consumption of meds. WE ARE in the air all around you, the internet. WE AIM to establish a safe, controlled and comfortable online atmosphere.

We are currently in preregistration, the network has to be built and it has to be vast, so this is where we need your help. If you qualify for a Premium or Garden membership and want to check things out before stepping your membership level up, that's fine. Just sign up for a Basic membership for now.

Anyone that preregisters will be able to take the up and coming LIVE site for a test drive before anyone. Your membership will confirmed and you can check it out as it nears completion, offering your insight into what can make us better, after all GreenBridgesMI.Org is for you and the rest of our community. So help us to improve the end result, before everyone sees it.

GBBigZee


----------

